# Trouble with changing Avatar



## Ann-Marie (Apr 4, 2009)

I am trying to change my avator, and I keep getting a failed message.  I was able to upload the same picture on several other sites.  Is there something wrong with this on TUG right now?


----------



## dioxide45 (Apr 4, 2009)

Ann-Marie said:


> I am trying to change my avator, and I keep getting a failed message.  I was able to upload the same picture on several other sites.  Is there something wrong with this on TUG right now?



How many KB is your avitar? There is a size limit and that limit is different among different forums that use vBulletin


----------



## Ann-Marie (Apr 4, 2009)

I'm not sure if I am looking at the right numbers, but it says 3264X2448 and 3.12MB.  I was able to upload it onto TS4M's without any trouble.


----------



## DeniseM (Apr 4, 2009)

Ann-Marie said:


> I'm not sure if I am looking at the right numbers, but it says 3264X2448 and 3.12MB.  I was able to upload it onto TS4M's without any trouble.



It may be too big for TUG - 





> The maximum size of your custom image is 80 by 80 pixels or 19.5 KB (whichever is smaller).



Do you know how to resize it?


----------



## TUGBrian (Apr 4, 2009)

yea, uploading a 3megabyte avatar isnt going to work...you will need to shrink it considerably.


----------



## Ann-Marie (Apr 4, 2009)

How do I shrink it?


----------



## DeniseM (Apr 4, 2009)

You can do that with photo software on your computer, or on a website like www.photobucket.com (it's free.)  

I'd be glad to resize it if you email it to me - send me a pm for my email address.


----------



## Ann-Marie (Apr 5, 2009)

Thanks Denise.  Maybe when we are away next week, I can get another good one.  I'm just surprised I am having this trouble because I am able to upload it ot TS4M's which I think has the same size specifications.


----------



## TUGBrian (Apr 5, 2009)

Denise has offered to resize it for you and provided you with a way to host it online, I dont see why you need another picture?


----------



## Ann-Marie (Apr 5, 2009)

TUGBrian said:


> Denise has offered to resize it for you and provided you with a way to host it online, I dont see why you need another picture?


Grrr!!  I would have to refreash my skills on emailing a picture, and show that I am computer illiterate!!  I think I will try the email option!


----------



## DeniseM (Apr 5, 2009)

Hi Anne Marie - any new picture you take will have to be resized as well.  To attach a picture to an email is easy.  First locate the picture on your computer, then open a new email (you can't do it through TUG email) and find a button near the top that says attachments or something similar.  Address the email as usual and then click the attach button, find the picture on your computer, select it, and then send the email.  You can pm me for my email address.


----------



## DeniseM (Apr 5, 2009)

There you go!


----------



## Ann-Marie (Apr 5, 2009)

Thank you, thank you, thank you!!!!!  :whoopie:


----------



## DeniseM (Apr 5, 2009)

My pleasure and for anyone who wonders, Ann Marie and her DH are wearing red fireman's hats!


----------



## ricoba (Apr 6, 2009)

DeniseM said:


> My pleasure and for anyone who wonders, Ann Marie and her DH are wearing red fireman's hats!




I was sort of wondering what was on their heads!


----------



## AwayWeGo (Apr 6, 2009)

*Most Detail Is Lost In Postage-Stamp-Size Picture.*




Ann-Marie said:


> Thank you, thank you, thank you!


Maybe you could blow up the photo to original size again -- you know, so we can actually see what's in the picture. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## Ann-Marie (Apr 6, 2009)

Oh boy!  What one little picture has caused!  Since it has been reduced, it is small!  Thanks to Denise, but I might still have to replace it with a close up!  Or is it better that you really do not see our faces!


----------



## Kay H (Apr 6, 2009)

DeniseM said:


> My pleasure and for anyone who wonders, Ann Marie and her DH are wearing red fireman's hats!




Thanks.  I thought they both had bad dye jobs.


----------



## Ann-Marie (Apr 6, 2009)

The fire helmets are actually covering the bad hair jobs!!  :hysterical:


----------



## TUGBrian (Apr 7, 2009)

if you like ann-marie...send it to tug@tug2.net and ill crop the picture so it shows up better in the avatar.


----------



## DeniseM (Apr 7, 2009)

Ann-Marie - I still have it sitting on my computer - would you like me to crop it down to a head and shoulders photo?


----------



## Ann-Marie (Apr 8, 2009)

OK Denise.  That would be great.  Brian thanks for the offer as well.


----------



## DeniseM (Apr 9, 2009)

How's that?


----------



## Ann-Marie (Apr 9, 2009)

Thanks so much Denise.


----------



## hockeybrain (Apr 14, 2009)

How does one even post their own avitar?   Do you have to email it to Brian to start with?   All that comes up for me is preselected avitars. Thanks


----------



## infomercialscams (Apr 14, 2009)

About TUG BBS .........you can Frequently Asked Questions in TUG BBS


----------



## TUGBrian (Apr 14, 2009)

answered in the other post, but you would have to be a paying TUG member to have the ability to upload your own avatars.  

if you are one and simply havent updated your bbs member code, we can certainly fix that for you!


----------



## DeniseM (Apr 14, 2009)

hockeybrain said:


> How does one even post their own avitar?   Do you have to email it to Brian to start with?   All that comes up for me is preselected avitars. Thanks



1)  Become a TUG member

2)  Select a photo and resize it to the appropriate size

2)  Upload the photo to a web host - I use photobucket.com (free)

3)  Click on User CP and up load your avatar to TUG


----------



## hockeybrain (Apr 14, 2009)

Ah, hopefully will become a member in the next few days.   I want to own a time share first!  Thanks


----------



## DeniseM (Apr 14, 2009)

hockeybrain said:


> Ah, hopefully will become a member in the next few days.   I want to own a time share first!  Thanks



I would join TUG first, because then you will have access to the TUG TS reviews, which I think is a critical piece when choosing a TS to buy.


----------



## AwayWeGo (Apr 14, 2009)

*Buy 1st & Join 2nd Or Vice Versa.*




DeniseM said:


> I would join TUG first, because then you will have access to the TUG TS reviews, which I think is a critical piece when choosing a TS to buy.


Or you can just take a shot in the dark by buying your timeshare 1st & then joining TUG later -- which is the way we did it because we didn't know any better at the time.  

Live & learn, eh ? 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## hockeybrain (Apr 15, 2009)

Well, I payed the fee to join and still can not change my avitar so what gives...........

Maybe it takes a day or two to change status???

Ah, I see - had to shut down the computer and re-log in for it to work!!!   Now you all know who I am....................


----------



## DeniseM (Apr 15, 2009)

hockeybrain said:


> Now you all know who I am....................




You're locked in the trunk of a white car????


----------



## hockeybrain (Apr 15, 2009)

No, but what a white car to be locked in the trunk of !


----------



## TUGBrian (Apr 15, 2009)

looks like a challenger, very nice!


----------



## hockeybrain (Apr 16, 2009)

Brian, you are right on - and so far I absolutely love my Challenger!   Best car I have ever owned, especially with the six speed!    Plus it is an American car!


----------

